# Hi



## afterlifempire (Dec 23, 2009)

My name's J.R., and I've been involved in music for as long as I can remember- where my main focus is. New to lighting and visuals though, so I thought I'd check this forum out. Hoping to meet and work with some good people here. Everything looks great, very informative, easy to use. Thanks again.


----------



## Anvilx (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey welcome aboard J.R. I have to say the CB has some of the nicest people who are really willing to lend a hand.


----------

